# T-Touch expert Battery change



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi to all.

Mine started to blink BATT to indicate low battery, so i searched and searched for instructions... 
All i got from google was stories how to sent it to Tissot for couple of weeks and with high costs. :-s

So i grinded my old srewdriver fit exactly to those four srews on back, and took backplate away.

Eeeww lot of dirt, DO NOT touch to pressure sensor.

Then another backplate with pressure sensor off...

... and i can see the battery.


It is just ordinary 2032

After cleaning assembly in reverse order and done. :-!

Ps:I took these pics with my cellphone so sorry for quality, but you can click those to enlarge full size. ;-)


----------



## Kaiser T (Jul 11, 2010)

Good job, you didn't let Tissot fleece you!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Kaiser T said:


> Good job, you didn't let Tissot fleece you!


Under warranty, your battery change should be at no charge??!

Or is this just an Australian service?


----------



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

I do not know, but still this was the easiest and quickest way to do it.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Ilkka said:


> I do not know, but still this was the easiest and quickest way to do it.


Except you void your warranty by opening it yourself. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

Does it woid warranty of your car if you replace the battery? 
If i put sand in to it, then it is the cause of failure and not covered by warranty.

Just tell me how this can even be noticed?
What does professionals do instead, invisible paint markings?


----------



## Martin Daler (Dec 20, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> Under warranty, your battery change should be at no charge??!
> 
> Or is this just an Australian service?


 Are you saying that the battery is replace FOC under warranty? I feel mine should be:
I have had my T-Touch Expert just a few months. I only wear it at weekends and switch it into sleep mode during the week. Already it is flashing the battery warning when I wake it from sleep mode.
Apparently it costs about £50 to get the battery changed by Tissot. Paradoxically this is the entire cost of my other watch, which never needs a battery change, ahem!


----------



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

I wear mine daily on constuction yards and it has taken a lot of beating, some minor scratches but nothing serious damage.
Battery is so easy to replace that 50 pounds is just a robbery...
DIY or take it to a "normal clocksmith" who has will to do it and a small screwdriwer. 
Good quality 2032 cost less than 2£ + replacing takes 5 minutes so total 5-10£ is desent cost. 


Ps. Someone could store those pics, service i used will be down in a couple of months.


----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

does this not cause an issue with the water resistance of the watch ? 

tissot standard warranty is 2 yrs international from AD 
the battery is covered for 18 months by the AD

£50 is way too much for a battery change unless they are checking function operation / resealing and offering another warranty on their work.


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree it a Tissot T-Touch authorized battery swap seems expensive. I'm told, that it also include a full service AND a test of water tightness. If I go to any of my local jewellers with a quartz watch and ask them to swap battery AND do a WR test - the price comes realatively close to what Tissot asks. And since it also costs money to send the watch back to mama Switcherland for service/battery swap, I highly doubt Tissot earns a lot on this. Maybe there simply have been too many issues with jewellers around doing a bad battery swap job, causing water issues....


----------



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

I have had no issues with water, so lets not make this to rocket science?


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

I've a watch, which was ruined by a pro watchshop during a simple batt swap - he overtigthend one of the small screws for the backcover. I've noticed there's several other people with similar experience on this board, though damaged sealing seems to be a more common problem. So maybe rocket science approach would be a good idea, with their double- and triple-check of everything - a space shuttle with damaged sealing...? ;-)

If Tissot had problems due to this kind of crappy pro's, I can understand their way of handling battery swaps. Especially since the first models _did _have problems with water resistance. Tissot probably is very interested in killing those rumours, which still appears once in a while...


----------



## Viperpsych (Jul 27, 2012)

So doing it yourself isn't a problem.
I was too quoted £45 to send it to Tissot to change it?
I have an Expert, 2nd hand so i don't think it's under warranty anymore.
I have lots of watches and have probally changed 30 batteries.
Should I just bite the bullet?


----------



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

Uploaded again because of dead links and cant edit old startpost.

So i grinded my old srewdriver fit exactly to those four srews on back, and took backplate away.



Eeeww lot of dirt, DO NOT touch to pressure sensor.



Then another backplate with pressure sensor off...

... and i can see the battery.



It is just ordinary 2032

After cleaning assembly in reverse order and done. :-!

P: Original battery last less than a year, but this one from Oct. 31st, 2010 still keeps going and going...


----------



## Viperpsych (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for that mate.
I bit the bullet yesterday and changed mine.


----------



## sgh77 (Sep 12, 2012)

Viperpsych said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> I bit the bullet yesterday and changed mine.


Did everything work smoothly? My Experts battery went flat so I got the jeweller to put a new one in, it still flashes bAtt with the new battery in, we read about pushing a AC button, which we did but nothing has changed, anyone have any idea's.


----------



## traacs (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I had my Jeweler send my T-TOUCH EXPERT away to have the battery changed advised it would cost 532.00 Candian dollars to have it happen because it needs calibration etc. That is 50 percent the cost of the watch. Tissot watches are a rip off if this is a standard charge they have, Any one know a person that can change this battery for under 30.00 . Or I have a watch for sale.


----------



## nippa (Mar 11, 2014)

Perhaps I'm luckier but here in the UK my battery change cost £65.
The buttons were replaced with new ones , scratches were removed from the bracelet and it was returned in a nice travelling box.

Now Breitling on the other hand ..two weeks ago they asked for £850 when I put my Aerospace in for a new battery. I'd owned it for less than 3 years.
Happily they considered the situation and we have reached an amicable agreement but still almost twice the cost of the Tissot.


----------

